# Wife's first fatty



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

So my wife thought we should have a fatty as part of our new year's dinner, and she wanted to make it herself.  So of course I said 'giv'er'













8D2F2554-676A-4614-B820-A7D4E315602F_zpssebtdj80.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















BBC8362F-E11E-452B-B251-9AFE90A84DA5_zpssihkkae7.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















B898AE14-D6F0-4BC9-A2E6-070F617BE2A1_zpsio1mxw1i.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















3E4468B9-FFCA-40CF-9EF9-B6A760D2022D_zpsvnegmdkb.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















55FCB094-6779-4CED-9132-88EB6CE9C58F_zpsqzuq8y69.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















619A41F5-A349-4FD9-8846-2EEED8517249_zpsifwx2byi.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















C318C920-7087-4283-A15A-436F13F7BB68_zpsdhnmr6ur.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017


















0132CDE8-021F-4B71-B29A-70ED838ACD58_zpsbvien6ki.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 1, 2017






I think the pictures tell the tale fairly well.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice.  Kudos to the Mrs. on that weave. For a first one, she sure looks like a pro.  Enjoy, and Happy New Year.  :points:

Mark


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow looks good, I may have to try one.....


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice fatty for a new years dinner. Fantastic!


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 1, 2017)

Is this "fatty" a thing?  Any background?


----------



## rometown (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice, I've got my resting now.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice. That looks delicious.


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Is this "fatty" a thing?  Any background?


LOL it's totally 'a thing', enough that there is a 'fatty sticky' here :

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/184/fatty-sticky

It's a great way to use up whatever you have kicking around in the refrigerator.

We like some veggies and cheese, some peppers, and we usually use italian sausage for the meat, usually made from wild game.  I have used cured meats before, when I want to finish to final internal temp in my smoker, which doesn't get that hot.  Otherwise, uncured and finish in the oven.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2017)

Back in the 70s we didn't have an internet forum, but we still had fatties!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL!


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> Very nice. Kudos to the Mrs. on that weave. For a first one, she sure looks like a pro. Enjoy, and Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, she definitely knows how to handle bacon !  I'll tell her you said so.  Happy New Year to you and yours as well.


AB Canuck said:


> Wow looks good, I may have to try one.....


What's taking so long ?  You won't regret it.


redheelerdog said:


> Nice fatty for a new years dinner. Fantastic!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome.  Is the outside always bacon?  Not that I am complaining. lol


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Back in the 70s we didn't have an internet forum, but we still had fatties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you smoked them too !


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Awesome.  Is the outside always bacon?  Not that I am complaining. lol


Does not have to be, but how can you go wrong wrapping something in bacon ?  It's not that hard to do, so we always do it.


----------



## ghoster (Jan 1, 2017)

Great weave on the fatty - looks delicious.  I've got to give one a go.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry to hijack your thread. Just amazed and want to try asap cause this looks AWESOME.  So the concern with temp is the raw meat inside as it would cook longer than the bacon correct??? How do you ensure proper temp????


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 1, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Back in the 70s we didn't have an internet forum, but we still had fatties!  :banana_smiley:  LOL!



Fatty after a fatty?!?


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread. Just amazed and want to try asap cause this looks AWESOME.  So the concern with temp is the raw meat inside as it would cook longer than the bacon correct??? How do you ensure proper temp????


No worries.  In my case, my smoker will not get hot enough to take the sausage meat from refrigerator temperature to 140 degrees in less than 4 hours.  So what I normally do is smoke at 225 for 2 or 3 hours, then transfer to the oven @ 350 for about 1\2 hour or until the internal temp is 165.  (If I am using my own wild game, I will usually only bring the temp up to 150 max)  If I am using cured meat, the 40-140 in 4 hours is not an issue, so I can leave it in the smoker until the temp is correct.  I will usually finish in the oven anyway, to crisp\firm up the bacon a bit.  The way to make sure of your temps is to use a meat thermometer, there's lots out there, I am using a Maverick 735 with 2 probes, one for the meat, and one to verify smoker\oven temps.  The bacon will cook quicker than the inside meat for sure, and finishing in the oven makes sure it's just a tiny bit crispy.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 1, 2017)

Got it thanks


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 1, 2017)

Last question - how do you roll or fold or weave the bacon for the sides so everything doesnt fall out?


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Last question - how do you roll or fold or weave the bacon for the sides so everything doesnt fall out?


Some guys will roll on the diagonal, and fold the bacon up like you would with butcher paper on a cut of meat, but I just roll it straight and kind of pinch the ends in.  Once the bacon gets some heat it will start to shrink up and hold everything tight in place.  You want to leave some room on the edges so that you can close up the meat without your veggies or whatever falling out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

That's a good looking fattie!

Point to Mama!

Al


----------



## smittyb (Jan 2, 2017)

The attention to detail is excellent.
Makes me hungry!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2017)

RCAD, Tell your wife that it looks like she has been making these all her life ,what an excellent job !


----------



## rca dog (Jan 2, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a good looking fattie!
> 
> Point to Mama!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al, have some ribs on the smoker right now according to your recipe.  Pretty excited !


SmittyB said:


> The attention to detail is excellent.
> Makes me hungry!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, she's reading this too !


CrazyMoon said:


> RCAD, Tell your wife that it looks like she has been making these all her life ,what an excellent job !


You just told her yourself ! Thanks !


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2017)

A wife who makes a great fatty and getting to eat a great fatty? Looks like you are a winner all the way around! Points for the missus!

Disco


----------



## rca dog (Jan 2, 2017)

Disco said:


> A wife who makes a great fatty and getting to eat a great fatty? Looks like you are a winner all the way around! Points for the missus!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco !  I certainly have nothing to complain about.


----------



## rca dog (Jan 4, 2017)

This also made great leftovers













098D2294-7A60-494A-B644-AD2689E36F8A_zpsvnrtpddm.j



__ rca dog
__ Jan 4, 2017


----------

